# Runaway Heater



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The heater developed a circuit board problem and will randomly kick on and run the trailer up to over a 100 degrees for no rhyme or reason..at anytime of day or night -- with the heater turned on or not...

We have camped in the Outback 8 times and have had problems 3 times..

This last time, yesterday camping, was the final straw and I called the dealer from the campsite and after he told me to do some self diagnostic checks for him he concluded that its the circuit board thats bad ..

The heater kicked on when the outside temp was about 94 degrees...
The airconditioner was on auto at 72 degrees and doing a great job keeping the trailer cool.
The heater was off and the remote temp was set at 62 degrees on the remote control. 
When I left the trailer to go to the beach the inside temp was 72 - and nice.
I came back two hours later the inside temp was over 100 and BOTH the heater and AC were running full blast.

The dealer told me to:
Turn off the AC Shore power, disconnect the batteries totally, pull the 15 amp fuse from the heater fuse box, change the betteries in the remote and press reset....He said that this has fixed the problems in the others he has dealt with (which is scary in itself) .. 
then plugged everything all back in ...heater fired back up about 2 hours later again on its own!!.

hopefully Keystone will let the service guy come out here and not make me drag this to the dealer .. my dealer says that Keystone due to this circuit problem has been letting them just come to the site and do a 5 minute swap out.. right now just to play it safe though I took the 15 amp fuse out and that prevents the heater from kicking..


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That is weird (and somewhat scarey)! You taking it to the dealer for a fix? Please let us know what the resolution is.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Is the little yellow thermistor sticking out of the ceiling unit? Ours originally was not and our furnace ran forever as well. If you don't see it sticking out of the hole near the panel lights, that could be the problem. Remove the cover and find it.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Is the little yellow thermistor sticking out of the ceiling unit? Ours originally was not and our furnace ran forever as well. If you don't see it sticking out of the hole near the panel lights, that could be the problem. Remove the cover and find it.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]35542[/snapback]​


Yes that is one of the first things that he told us to look for ... two things that was a indicator he said that the circuit board was bad

1. The AC and the Heater both ran at the same time.
2. The heater would run (although producing no heat) with the propane turned off.

Since this is a large safety issue, going to see if Keystone will get the dealership will send someone to my location (at the house) since it takes less then 5 minutes to swap out the board ..... will let you know tomorrow what they say


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would say I had a run away heater a few times but I found out it was just the DW with the remote. shy Thats what sweaters are for!

Good luck on your problem.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Keystone turned out to be great to work with ..

called them this morning with the problem and 30 minutes later got a call from a Non Outback dealer (but a Keystone vendor) about 10 minutes from the house saying that they would stop by on Wednesday and diagnos and fix the problem...

if the problem is more then they can do at the location I will need to bring the trailer in...

can't beat that with a stick...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think Keystone, and for that matter most of the dealers, really do try hard to serve their customers. Seems like a good attitude from the customer helps as well. You must have turned on the charm, eh!


----------



## njdmmoe (May 4, 2005)

vdub said:


> I think Keystone, and for that matter most of the dealers, really do try hard to serve their customers. Seems like a good attitude from the customer helps as well. You must have turned on the charm, eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for Camper's Barn. Those guys are sissys.


----------

